# Wind damage



## antlerdancer (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello all,I hope someone can help Me. A recent wind storm opened up a huge can of worms (aka; MY HOUSE) The whole problem started when the previous owner added siding to the existing walls of the mobile home.He did not use the proper top moulding,or just installed it wrong. For the past 15 years water has been draining behind the outer layer.What I am going to do is rebuild from the inside out:thumbsup: . What I would like to know is about a vapor barrier.I know it should be on the heat side,but cant figure a good way to do this.Is it better to have none at all than one that is improper. 
My plan is to gut the wall leaving interior in place,fill with fibreglass,sheet over with 7/16 inch OSB, then TYPAR. Over that I want to ad1/4inch fanfold then siding.
Is this the proper way or overkill?:huh: I appreciate any help . Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe you are in Zone 6---?; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec001_par001.htm
http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec001_par003.htmA 

Class 2 vapor barrier would be asphalt paper faced insulation for your area; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec001_par005.htm

Check with your local B.D.

I would use Tyvek rather than Typar because it is way more permeable for the OSB.

Gary


----------

